# Advice on which mod ...



## Richelo Killian (13/1/17)

Hey there all you awesome SA vapesters!

I am having a HARD time trying to decide between 2 different sets of mods ...

1. High end asMODus mod
2. DNA based mod

If you HAD to pick ONE, which would it be, and WHY?


----------

